# Mud everywhere in the center of my barn, need advice



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You do need to scoop out the top layer or any gravel you put in will be lost in the mud. It will be just like building a driveway. put larger gravel then smaller.
Nice barn, I feel your pain.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Once you put gravel in do not cover it with dirt, just leave it. You might add some lime, that will firm it up and let water run off.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

this is just what i would do.

on the outside of each door and down the sides of the front and back of barn, i would put in a small ground gutter system to take the run off water away from the aisle before it even goes into the barn. and off to the side of the barn however far you want it to go.
then inside the barn i would scoop out enough mud to make it a hard surface again. and make sure its on an angle. so if water does go in it will drain to one side.
then put down big rocks and then small rocks. and level it off so its a smooth footing for the babies  with all the rocks you could probably even put an outside long carpet and put over the rocks so you dont have to worry about picking rocks out of hooves 

i feel your pain.. i did the above to a friends barn minus the carpet and she hasn't dealt with a muddy aisle since  lol goodluck


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

First you need to install eavestroughing to direct the water well away from the doorway. If you have a set of steel harrows, drag them behind a quad if you have one. Or rake the surface a bit. Scuffling the surface will help it dry.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Gutters will probably help also.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Textile fabric under the rock. It really helps give the ground stability. I agree with the gutter suggestion too.


----------



## montana (Dec 4, 2011)

I found this really neat idea looking for advice for the exact same issue. Talks about using old carpet as a mat to prevent errosion. Hope you find something that works. I posted the link below.

www.maine*equine*associates.com/ArchivedArticles/deep_*mud*.htmlCached


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

I had a major problem with mud, we have a 3 sided barn and corrals run off open side where the stall doors are. We put gutters up that helped alot, but then I did some research and decided to try decomposed granite for the open corral area for drainage factor. Left dirt/sand in stalls, but the corral is open and that decomposed granite has done a great job of making sure I have great drainage and hardly any mud for my horse to slosh around in. I paid about 200-250 I think for a huge truck load and it did the whole of corral areas for 4 stalls. Its actually pretty easy to spread (tractor helps) and initially concerned it may cause some bruising to horses feet due to small pebbles but nothing, and it compacts well, and little washes away. In 5 years Ive done the corrals twice, and mostly due to just poop scooping picking some of it up. I think they are actually using it alot for driveways now too.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Where do you get decomposed granite? I am planning to try the rug/carpet idea when I can find some carpet. but I also need something for the stalls.

rhonda


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know if you will like my suggestion, but it will be a temporary fix, but it will cost you some $. First, you need to fill this with dead plant material like leaves or garden waste (anybody grow tomatoes or okra last year, like me?) I put this stuff under my gate openings to soak up the mud, and they are biodegradable and non-toxic. Use pine shavings, if you like, but I'd be cringing that I was wasting stall bedding$ for this, so I wouldn't--it will work, however. Once you put enough in to solidify the mud I would lay down 4 x 6 rubber mats for footing. They can be reused later on--I've never bought mats and thought I wasted my money on them.
The other ideas are great, but NOT NOW.
You'll be hauling in heavy rock through the mud to fill in the mud. Even if you do it with a wheelbarrow you WILL be exhausted. I push a large, 2-wheeled wheelbarrow of muck EVERY DAY, out of the barn and into my garden areas. 10 loads is my limit. It will take MORE than 10 loads of gravel to get _this_ job done.
I would also _consider_ this summer laying down cement--see, you can put those mats over the cement. =D
The old farmer who built my barn layed the cement floor with an upward slope at the dutch door opening. It has NEVER flooded in the 12 years I've lived there, even though some of our country roads had flooded impassable and we had pools of water all over the gravel in the front of the barn, at the same time. I have rubber matted stalls and I've lined the walkway with them.
I'm so sorry you have this problem. I think you'll figure out how to avoid this problem next winter. **hugs**


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i got everything from a stone/gravel place and the outdoor rug online somewhere...


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Is it possible to just fix it like everyone was saying, but also just put stall-guards or gates up on the ends of they alley, and then open it up during bad weather/when they're eating? I think that might also preserve your work.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got a large piece of carpet. it is about 8x13 feet. We put it at the barn last night right at the muddiest spot where they all walk. There is a barn roof with rain run-off that makes this spot especially bad along with the horses walking right here to come into the barn. 

I am anxious to see how my spooky gelding will deal with it. and when it rains I am looking forward to how it works with the mud. I will report back in about 2 weeks. Hey--if this works I may have a fully carpeted small lot next to the barn. ha!!

Rhonda


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

make sure the water run off cant get under the carpet or else the carpet will sink in the mud from the pressure... fingers crossed


----------

